# schnee animation



## fruchtzwerg19891 (28. November 2005)

Hy liebe Community,

ich will einen header erstellen auf dem es schneit(soll ein animiertes gif werden nur um es vorwegzunehmen). 
Nun ich habe googel und auch die Boardsuche benutzt nur habe ich nix gefunden was mir weitergeholfen hat.

Ich möchte gern das es auf dem unten angehängtem Banner schneit und auch schnee realistisch liegen bleibt...wisst ihr wie man das am bessten mit Photoshop und/oder Image Ready hinbekommt
vielen dank im vorraus

mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## Duddle (28. November 2005)

Nun ja, eine .gif-Animation ist ja nur eine Abfolge von sich verändernden Bildern.

 Ich gehe davon aus, du hast ImageReady oder ein vergleichbares Programm:
 Mach dir also ein paar Schneeflockenebenen und animier die von Hand. Wo die dann liegen bleiben, bestimmst du selbst. Letztendlich hängt der "Realitätsgrad" nur von deinem eigenen Geschick ab 

 Loopen wirst du es dann aber kaum können, wenn die Flöckchen liegen bleiben. Ausser du fadest sie ganz sanft vorher aus... 

 Duddle


----------



## schutzgeist (28. November 2005)

Falls du ein Schnee Tut brauchst, hab letzten Winter ein paar Sachen damit erstellt


----------



## Tobias Menzel (29. November 2005)

Hi,

Nur mal als Anmerkung: Wenn Du einen Header dieser Größe mit Schneeflocken (die auch noch liegenbleiben) animieren willst, wirst Du wahrscheinlich eine stattliche Dateigröße erreichen. Mit Flash und ein paar Zeilen Code könntest Du diesen Effekt mit nur wenigen zusätzlichen Bytes realisieren. 

Gruß
.


----------



## AKrebs70 (29. November 2005)

Hallo Fruchtzwerg!

Also ich würde so etwas auch besser mit Flash machen. Vieleicht ist ja da schon etwas passendes für Dich dabei:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials134840.html&highlight=schnee

Gruß
Axel


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (29. November 2005)

ok danke ersteinmal für die schnellen Antworten.
So habe jetzt im Photoshop schon einmal die Ebenen mit den schneeflocken erstellt,
sieht dann so aus wie unten angehangen....

ja ich besitze auch ImageReady und Flash MX


----------



## Tobias Menzel (30. November 2005)

Hi,

wenn ich nachher etwas Zeit habe, poste ich mal ein Flashbeispiel mit liegenbleibenden Schneeflocken. 

Gruß
.


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (30. November 2005)

ok ich habe shcon so ein beispiel bei mir schneit es auch nur bleibt der schnee noch nicht liegen (jetzt mit flash meine ich) und ich weiß nicht wie ich das realisieren soll..


----------



## Tobias Menzel (30. November 2005)

mir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [..] poste ich mal ein Flashbeispiel mit liegenbleibenden Schneeflocken.


Geduld, junger Skywalker, nachher gibts ein Beispiel dazu. 

Gruß
.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (30. November 2005)

Hi,

hier mal ein Beispiel für Schneeflocken mit Flash (siehe Anhang).

Die Anzahl der Flocken kannst Du mit der Variable "amt" einstellen. Bei mehr Flocken wird das ganze nach einer Zeit u.U. ziemlich langsam, dann solltest Du die Zeit bis zum Schmelzen (im MC "flake" folgende Variablen ändern) beschleunigen:
	
	
	



```
function initMelt() {
	clearInterval(iv);
	iv = setInterval(doMelt, int(Math.random() * 10000) + 10000;
	// hier kleinere Werte, z.B. 2000 und 1000
}

function doMelt() {
	clearInterval(iv);
	that.onEnterFrame = function() {
		this._alpha -= Math.random() / 5;
		// Hier auch, z.B. 1
		this._xscale += Math.random();
		if (this._alpha < 1) {
			this.removeMovieClip();
		}
	}
}
```
(oder Du nimmst die Funktion initMelt ganz raus - das beschleunigt die Animation auch eine Zeit lang  )

Schau Die den MC "tracer" auf der Hauptzeitleiste an (hat einen Alphawert von 0). Dort kannst Du einzeichnen, an welchen Stellen die Flocken liegenbleiben sollen. Nimm dafür am besten einen dicken Pinsel.

Gruß
.


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (1. Dezember 2005)

Jop thx habe die Gewschindigkeit noch ein kleinwenig angehoben, und ein wenig mehr Flocken gemacht und läuft besstens.

Vielen dank für die schnelle Hilfe.

mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (3. Dezember 2005)

Hy, ich bin es nocheinmal.

Ich habe da mal noch eine Frage wie ich das z.b. mache unter diese animation noch musik reinzubringen die dann auch in einer endlosschleife läuft z.b. ne mp3 datei (ja ich weiß is eigentlich zu groß is ja nur ein bsp.) 

mfg Zwergi


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

das wäre dann wieder eher ne Frage fürs Flashforum. 

Wo ich schonmal hier bin: Entweder, Du bettest die mp3-Datei in den Film ein (dann kannst Du sie sogar direkt in die Zeitleiste setzen), oder Du lädst die extern nach. Die Suche nach "Sound" im Flashforum sollte Dir weiterhelfen. Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel für eine eingebundene mp3-Datei, die unter dem Bezeichner "song" in der Bibliothek zum Export für AS freigegeben ist:
	
	
	



```
var snd = new Sound(this);
snd.attachSound("song");
snd.onSoundComplete = function() {
    this.start(0, 9999);
}
snd.start(0, 9999);
```

Gruß
.


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (3. Dezember 2005)

ich habe es jetzt so 


```
var meinSound = new Sound(this);
meinSound.loadSound("JingleBellsRock.mp3",true);
```

und das geht soweit bin auch zufrieden wegen ladezeit und so nur das problem ist die mp3 datei wird nur einmal abgespielt wie bekomme ich da jetzt eine schleife rein

mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. Dezember 2005)

```
meinSound.onSoundComplete = function() {
    this.start(0, 9999);
}
```

Gruß
.


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (3. Dezember 2005)

danke für die schnelle Antwort läuft jetzt besstens.

(Habe das Ergebniss nochmal unten angehangen)

http://www.palma-movies.de/banner1.swf

mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## g h k (4. Dezember 2008)

Die Flocken sind der Hammer... 

Da ich aber im flash ein "Nackerpazerl" bin (=Anfänger; Nicht-Könner) bräucht ich einen Tipp, wie ich das Ding ned nur für einen Banner sondern für eine ganze Seite (1024x768) aufblasen kann.
Hab die Bannergröße geändert, wei jedoch jetzt nicht, wie ich die Animation auf die ganze Seite aufziehe...

Kann mir wer einen Tipp geben?!!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen an Bord,

davon abgesehen, dass der Thread gestern seinen 3-jährigen Geburtstag gefeiert, möchte ich dir
ein paar Tutorials geben, wie man Schneeflocken auf der Homepage realisieren kann. Dies stellt
jedoch nur eine Auswahl dar; eigenständiges Suchen ist auch hilfreich. 


Schnee-Animation in Flash
Flash-Effekte zur Winterzeit: Schneefall und Herbstwind

Alternativ kannst du das Ganze auch mittels JavaScript lösen. Aber dies nur als Randbemerkung.

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (30. Mai 2009)

So ist ja nun schon fast das 4 Jährige bestehen ;-)

Wollte nur mal fragen ob einer zufällig das ding nochirgendwo hat, ich bräuchte das nochmal...aber ich habe es leider nicht mehr!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. Mai 2009)

Die von mir genannten Links funktionieren alle noch...


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (6. Juli 2009)

;-) ja ok ich suche mehr den Fertigen Banner den ich damals erstellt hatte, der war ziemlich gut gelungen (dank eurer Hilfe)!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juli 2009)

Wenn du ihn selbst erstellt hast, sollte er sich irgendwo auf deiner Festplatte befinden. 
Wieso sollte sich jemand vor vier Jahren das *.swf runtergeladen und bis jetzt konserviert haben?


----------

